# New member, new to smoking



## leighco9 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I'm new to the group, and new to smoking. I did smoke a venison roast, and a turkey once on a Brinkman bullet style water smoker. Does that count? I am in the process of building a gas smoker using a discarded commercial stainless steel refrigerator. With the type of compressor it had on top it could have been a freezer. Anyway, I look forward to trying it out soon. The only problem I have had is cutting the vent holes. Stainless Steel does not cut easy, so today I am going to my friends machine shop, and try out his Plasma cutter. I hope that using a gas smoker does not offend the group? 

JB


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 26, 2007)

welcome to SMF. there are plennty of gas smokers here, don't worry. there are some with fridges converted to smokers too.  i recommend jeff's 5-day smoking e-course.  if you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF leighco9. Lots of things going on here, including homemade smokers. Look around and enjoy the site. When you get the smoker put together we'd all love to see a pic or two of it. BTW, if that plasma cutter won't cut that stainless, it don't need cut. Good Luck

Keep Smokin


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. 
I'm pretty much a staunch wood smoker, but the ease of propane is appealing sometimes. But I'm a gluten for punishment. I do however prefer the taste of all wood.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard JB, lot's of great info here :)


----------



## ultramag (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF leighco9!!! There is more than one way to skin a cat, some of us regularly employ more than one. You shouldn't have any problems with your choice of a propane heat source here. Be sure and get us some pics of your creation.


----------



## longshot (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome leighco9, here you will find all of the knowledge necessary to become a world class smoker.  These folk have brought me from making jerky once in a while to new vistas of flavor I had never even thought of trying..... You have come to the right place-especially for a DIYer.. there is no product that cannot be made better by the judicious application of POWER TOOLS!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 26, 2007)

leighco9-Welcome to SMF. To answer your question:   Yes that counts, in fact that was my first home smoker. My ECB has found a new home with my daughter and son-in-law.

Look through the Forums and see what other have created in their smokers-you'll be amazed by the pics of great food.

Enjoy!!


----------



## coz (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome to the site from one gasser to another.The folks here are always glad to help one another.before I came to this group I mostly smoked Salmon but now they have me cookin pork and birds that are awesome.


----------



## msmith (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome to our family JB, glad your here and look forward to seeing your smoker. The plasma cutter will cut it out for you. Another way to keep the metal from turning color on you is to use a jig saw with metal cutting blade and spray WD-40 on it as you cut. Im also a wood burning man myself but have seen some very good vittles cooked on a gas set up.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard,  it doesn't matter what your fuel source is as long as you apply it correctly.  

Be sure and show us some pictures of this fridge conversion.  Cheech is the man you should talk to about all the in's and out's of converting a fridge.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello JB

Welcome to the forum. I use a Brinkman Bullet style smoker we affectionately call the El Cheapo Brinkman ECB. It works great for me, although I do wish it were bigger - someday...

There are alot of folks here that have made their smokers ans some will leave you sitting with yor mounth hangin open!

Check the "Wookie" a convertered refridgerator smoker made by one of our SMF regulars known as Cheech. He's done some fine smoking in it!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/vie...ghlight=wookie

Enjoy!

Debi


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## cheech (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey nothing wrong with a gas smoker there are even a few of us that are below gas smokers and use our electric ones.

Glad to have you here


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

JB,
     Welcome aboard! Smoking is smoking. Use what suits you and enjoy the recipes that you like. If you're so inclined, I'd encourage you to subsribe to Tulsa Jeff's basic smoking class. It's really good. Good luck on your smoker and please keep us posted as to how it's going. And by the way, I'd say that the plasma cutter will have NO problem with the vent holes. Have a good one......


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi Leighco9,
     I`m a newbie also just started in decemder smoking , with the help of all these great people & reading the forum`s ,, my 2nd batch of pork spare ribs was great ...i also have a 36" ss gas smoker from cabelas!!
   plasma torch is the best way to go working with stainless...
  good luck  ps don`t forget the pics and u gotta resize  down the pics b/4 posting ....take care........charlie


----------



## leighco9 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome from everyone. I will take some pictures as I go along. I'm sorry I did not take any before I stripped all the hardware off of it, but I think everyone will get something from whatever pics I take. I haven't named it yet like the "Wookie", but I'm sure I'll think of something. Anyway, thanks for all the positive comments.

JB


----------



## starsfaninco (Jan 28, 2007)

Btw, Cheech, I've been meaning to ask you how that little chief works (not big enough).  I've seen them in Sportsmans Warehouse, but didn't think too much of them.  However, I think it might work out fairly well at the cabin.


----------



## cheech (Jan 28, 2007)

Well to sum it up

Too small.
Does not get up to temp (Michigan is cold this time of year.)
One temp (there is no temp controller)
Does not have a personality like the Wookie does


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah Cheech there's something special about the Wookie!


----------



## starsfaninco (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, that does it for me.  No Chiefs in my wigwam ;)
Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## mohntr (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  I haven't been slapped too hard for using gas in a homemade plywood smoker that looks like a little outhouse.  

Great site with a group of very knowledgeable people.


----------



## bud's bbq (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome and happy qing.  have you tried a cutting torch to cut those vent holes?

bud


----------



## coz (Feb 2, 2007)

I wouldnt use a cutting torch as it will create very bad fumes try to stick with the plasma.


----------

